# Mallet



## Tommie Hockett (Jan 2, 2013)

it's my latest project but I can't post pics yet even though I'm almost done out of respect for the other forum because it's for the mallet swap and anyway so no one think I'm ignoring this forum just tied up with this project at the moment but as soon as the person who shall remain nameless receives it I will post pics on here


----------

